# Holy pearling Batman......



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I was checking out the tank last night and noticed the stargrass was pearling with a vengeance....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Now that's how it is supposed to look after a day of high light, nutrients, and CO2

Pearling is a result of your aquariums water being super saturated with O2. When there is so much O2 in the water that it can't be absorbed into it anymore, the result is pearling


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Now that's how it is supposed to look after a day of high light, nutrients, and CO2
> 
> Pearling is a result of your aquariums water being super saturated with O2. When there is so much O2 in the water that it can't be absorbed into it anymore, the result is pearling


Me likes pearling


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

What exactly is that pearling, what are the little droplets? What do they do?

Is it just a sign of a healthy tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> Now that's how it is supposed to look* after a day of high light, nutrients, and CO2*
> *Pearling is a result of your aquariums water being super saturated with O2. When there is so much O2 in the water that it can't be absorbed into it anymore, the result is pearling *


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

So what if my plants aren't pearling? My CO2 indicator reads good. Does it just mean I could use more light? or more plants to saturate the water with O2?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

jharrison said:


> So what if my plants aren't pearling? My CO2 indicator reads good. Does it just mean I could use more light? or more plants to saturate the water with O2?


as long as there is no algea, and the plants are growing well, there should be no problem.

Yes, pearling only happens when the water is super saturated with O2


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah I don't think its a bad thing if your plants aren't pearling. I usually only notice it towards the end of my light cycle. Usually around the 9th hour of light they'll start pouring. I've also noticed that some plants "pearl" more frequently than other types.

I also noticed that it is happening more frequently as the tank plant population has grown. I remember when the tank was bare, the only thing that would pearl was my java fern. Now that the tank is heavily planted, everything pearls with the exception of the glosso and dwarf sag.


----------

